# camping in oregon



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey everyone. I'm planning a camping trip this summer and would like to camp on the beach or at least be able to ride our horses to the beach from our campsite. We are also looking for good trail recommendations. The Oregon coast is where we want to go So we wont have to travel too far. Any recommendations? Advice? Experiences? Tips? Tricks? Anything  thanks!

Eta: we are both very experienced riders but our horses are still a bit green so nothing to challenging or overwhelming for our mares' first overnighter. We want a relaxing, laid back trip 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Bob Straub state park in Pacific City is my favorite place to ride at the coast. But I day trip it over there and don't know what kind of horse camping is available. I have heard people talk about camping over there with their horse, just don't know where.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Darrin said:


> Bob Straub state park in Pacific City is my favorite place to ride at the coast. But I day trip it over there and don't know what kind of horse camping is available. I have heard people talk about camping over there with their horse, just don't know where.


Thanks I'll look into that. I'm sure there is a website or something with some tourist info. At least a parks and rec number I can call 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Nehalem Bay State Park has a horse camp. It's north of Tillamook. It is separated from the beach by a large dune. It has box corrals and good fresh water. It is open for reservations 9 months (I believe)prior to dates to be reserved and it fills fast. You have to call Oregon State Parks for reservations as sites for the horse camp cannot be made online.
There is also Bullards Beach State Park and Cape Blanco Horse Camp down on the southern coast.
We have so many nice camps here in this state. Central Oregon is our favorite destination. We have a group that gets together every year. We all met online and it's become an annual event.
Oregon Equestrian Trails puts out a great handbook with trails and camps and lots of useful info. But you do have to join to get one.
Happy Trails!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Went to Nehalem Bay once, wasn't my cup of tea so never returned. 

I'm with Dustbunny on heading to central Oregon to ride, has some of the best riding in the state and you get to live it. Makes me a bit jealous.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree with you, Darrin, about Nehalem Bay. I don't like driving thru the family camp area to get to the horse camp. There are plans to remodel the camp and bring the horses in at their own entrance but with budget cuts that's on hold for now. But it is nice to have the individual corrals and be on the beach for those who want that. And the sites are roomy...which is more than I can say for the family camp area. I'm just not fond of riding on the beach. Give me a forest trail any day.


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

There is also Wild Mare Horse Camp. Not sure what city it's near. And there are a couple of horse camps outside of Florence, but they are not on the beach. You would have to ride a ways and then cross the highway to get to the beach.

I'm with Darrin. I'd rather ride in the Three Sisters. But I spent 20 years commercial fishing in Alaska so the beach is not the first place I think of to recreate.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I live in central oregon and get to ride here a lot so thats why we wanted to try the coast. Ive ridden in plenty of places but never on a beach. Central Oregon does have beautiful riding areas  I feel very blessed to live in such a horse friendly community. The 3 sisters and Smith Rock are on our schedule for this summer. I cant wait to get out and explore more of this beautiful state.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's a listing of beach type horse camps and trails along the Oregon coast, and a whole bunch more, that you don't have to join to get.
Oregon Horse and Mule Trails


----------



## OleBean (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is a site with list of Oregon horse camps with directions on how to get to them.. 

Oregon Horse Camps


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

